# XP: Explorer stellt automatisch Ordneransicht um



## Vacant (12. April 2004)

Hi,

Weiss jemand wie ich den Explorer daran hindern kann von Zeit zu Zeit die Ordneransicht automatisch auf Symbole oder Kacheln zu ändern? Zwar kann man unter Extras-> Ordneroptionen ->Ansicht -> Für alle Übernehmen die Ansicht manuell wieder umstellen, jedoch wird mir das langsam lästig. Gibts da irgendwelche Registryeinträge oder sonst was, wo man das dauerhaft ändern kann?

Thx

Vacant


----------



## steff aka sId (12. April 2004)

Normal sollte es doch so sein das wenn du für alle Ortner übernehmen klickst das der das dann speichert oder nicht 

Es gibt allerdings im selben Menü noch einen anderen Eintrag der lautet "Ansichtoptionen für jeden Ortner speichern" hast du den auch ausgewählt? Vieleicht liegt es daran.

Greetz Steff


----------



## Vacant (14. April 2004)

Nein der Eintrag ist nicht markiert. Das ist auch ne ziemlich seltsame Geschichte, da die Ansicht in unregelmäßigen Abständen ohne mein Zutun geändert wird. Ich hab das schon seit ein paar Monaten. Vielleicht auch schon immer. Die aktuellen Virenscanner (AntiVir, F-Prot) sagen jedenfalls auch das mein PC virenfrei ist.

Thx

Vacant


----------



## fluessig (14. April 2004)

Hmm, vielleicht ist das aber auch absichtlich - schau mal ob in den Ordnern die nicht in der richtigen Ansicht sind eine thumbs.db Datei ist (ist versteckt). Wenn ja lösch die Datei und schau, ob es immer noch falsch dargestellt wird.
Bei mir werden Ordner automatisch in der Kachelansicht dargestellt, wenn sich diese Datei darin befindet (und ich sollte eigentlich die Defaulteinstellungen haben - soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Amethyst (14. April 2004)

Hallo Vacant,

ich habe das auch schon beobachtet, bei mir ist es ähnlich. Allerdings hab ich noch keine Lösung dafür gefunden.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## steff aka sId (14. April 2004)

nehmt win2k da hat man solche Probs nicht 
Greetz Steff


----------

